# 2021 Trek Fuel 8 or 2021 Giant Trance X 29 2?



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Having a hard time deciding on which to lay down payment (might be 2022 model).
Currently I think the Giant is a better deal/spec(Fox 150mm, Shimano 420), however It seems more bike than I need as I rarely get "air"
Also, the Trek (green) looks better. and is a tad lighter as well. 

Anyone compare both and have additional info to offer?


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

When I was bike shopping these past few months in the $2-3k range, I liked bikes from both manufacturers but decided that Giant offered a touch more value at my price point.

I passed on a Trance X as I felt it was too much bike for me and I liked the components in the Trance 29 3 better.

Have you looked at the Trance 29?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

cvbrewer said:


> When I was bike shopping these past few months in the $2-3k range, I liked bikes from both manufacturers but decided that Giant offered a touch more value at my price point.
> 
> I passed on a Trance X as I felt it was too much bike for me and I liked the components in the Trance 29 3 better.
> 
> Have you looked at the Trance 29?


I have looked at those (and all offerings in my price range).
I was worried the 115mm/130mmm wouldn't be much different from my 125mm/125mm 26" frame?
I know the 29"er wheels make a big difference but thought a little more travel as well might make a bigger impact (on me).

Something to ponder.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

The travel numbers only tell you so much. The Trance 29 is trail capable at those numbers given the quality and design of its suspension and its geometry. 

If your older bike is a 26 with older geometry, comparing travel numbers to modern bikes may not be the most effective analysis, especially in the case of the Trance. 

If you are correct that the X29 is a bit much bike, then the 29 is probably going to be just right, and comparing the 3 modern bikes in question may be a better path. 

Also keep in mind that altering stock parts (notably tires I’d say) can change the ruggedness range of a bike up or down a bit, as can suspension tuning. Thinking about how I ride, I believe I could easily be happy on any of those three bikes and the same may be true for you.


----------



## huckinberryfinn (Mar 24, 2021)

Another point to consider is that the two bikes differ a little in geometry. I would sit on both and see if you like the feel of either bike any better. Comparing a large Trance X with a large Fuel, both in High geometry mode:
Reach: 494mm Giant, 475mm Trek
Stack: 624mm Giant, 609mm Trek


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

cvbrewer said:


> The travel numbers only tell you so much. The Trance 29 is trail capable at those numbers given the quality and design of its suspension and its geometry.
> 
> If your older bike is a 26 with older geometry, comparing travel numbers to modern bikes may not be the most effective analysis, especially in the case of the Trance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

huckinberryfinn said:


> Another point to consider is that the two bikes differ a little in geometry. I would sit on both and see if you like the feel of either bike any better. Comparing a large Trance X with a large Fuel, both in High geometry mode:
> Reach: 494mm Giant, 475mm Trek
> Stack: 624mm Giant, 609mm Trek


Dunno about the USA but in Canada there's no bikes to even see, let alone sit on (or even try). You have to order and maybe get lucky enough to get one next year, Hence my questions on these two specific models.

Also, I'm 5'10" (5"10.5" actually) which Trek say should be a M/L. With the Giant MTB's I'm at the end of the M size and start of the L size.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

At 5-10 I sized up after test riding both M and L and was told that my sizing would be the same on either trance or x despite reach differences. Whether to size up or down is a whole other post, but for me it was size up. 

I scored a bike after stalking the Giant website daily looking for availability near me. You may be able to find bikes available if you are willing to travel. The Trek site may be similar.

I will also say that while I chose a Giant, I loved the Trek sizing divisions. So smart to make that M/L size that puts an man of average height in the middle of the size category instead between.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm 6' and now that I've gotten some rides in on my Fuel EX8 in Large I can confirm that the bike feels pretty compact. That said, it is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for, it feels very similar to the reach on my Large (size 19) Specialized Crave Expert from 2014, a bike which lists a 40mm smaller reach than the L Fuel in the Low position (430 vs 470) but feels surprisingly lose.

Going to the high setting will gain me 5mm of reach but one important piece of info is that my dealership set up the seat in the full rearward position, so I could reduce reach but not easily add more. 

I was considering a size 3 Spec Stumpy just to keep the compact reach dimensions so given all this info I'm inclined to recommend a Large Fuel for you. There is quite a bit of adjustability built into the bike and I'm finding the Fuel EX8 to be both a cadillac and also about equally as fast as my 5 lbs lighter hardtail Crave so far. Love the bike!

As far as your question about the Trance X vs the Fuel EX I would recommend the Fuel. I think we're both in the same boat as discussed in other threads. I would NOT want the additional weight of the Trance for my riding, which I would describe as rough but flat XC. I might do some more downhill oriented riding in the future- somewhere- but I think both bikes would do quite well on that with an edge to the Trance. In my backyard, so to say, the terrain is flowy and fast so edge = Fuel.

On another note, I see that you're selling a 2017 Top Fuel. I find this interesting because I'm now thinking that I would consider a new version Top fuel if I was buying a bike tomorrow, but all the advantages of the model seem to accrue to the higher specs, Carbon with decent running gear so the 9.8 range. It seems to have a real speed advantage but run on 2.4 tires with enough travel for 95 percent of what I do. I believe your model has the full floater and is the older style. Are you just looking to upgrade to something beefier?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the info, It reassures me of my choice and size (once the 2022 Fuels get released as you can't buy a 2021, at least in Canada).

Also, ya had me going on the 2017 Top Fuel as the last bike I bought was in 2003 as seen in my Avatar (Yikes!). I did comment in that Ad/thread which now shows me as the last person.
Even If I had that bike (Top Fuel) I probably would still want the Fuel (or similar) as 100mm it too race oriented for me (IMO) and I'm after that "Cadillac" ride as well as efficiency.

I nearly bought the 2021 Intense Sniper T (120mm) which I think might be right up your alley (by the sounds of it) as it's not pure XC or Trail but both (the new Down Country).


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh, yes, that's right you had just commented about price, now I remember.

I love the fat front tire and supple feel of the Fuel and it seems to accelerate quite nicely, actually being a fairly light bike for it's travel and mission profile. I am finding the Trek recommended settings to work quite well but am slowly working down in tire pressure, running about 22 Rear, 21 Front and I suspect even a little lower might be good for my area. I've been very happy with it's performance occasionally sending it through pretty rough patches, intentionally picking my line carelessly and letting the suspension do the work.

I would like to travel to Colorado one of these days, maybe late this year and the Fuel would be more versatile there than the Top fuel but my main, and extensive, local trail is 'downcountry' for sure.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

My suggestion is Giant. Look at Trance and Stance you should get a great bike for the money, reliable.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

From my research I had put money down on a new Trance 29 3 the first week of January. I looked at a lot of bikes and really liked the balance the Trance represented in price/performance, etc. I ended up cancelling my order a week ago after being told my order had been moved to end of August and good chance it would move again. I found a way more expensive Norco that was actually in stock locally and bought it as I didn't want to lose this year of riding. I'm also 5'10" and was on the fence in sizing wise. A LBS told me to go L and Giant Toronto said M. My order was for an M and feel it may have been to small after the fact. The Norco size guide had me at a L and although I haven't taken it out yet, the L fits good for the small riding around the house.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

mrdimi said:


> From my research I had put money down on a new Trance 29 3 the first week of January. I looked at a lot of bikes and really liked the balance the Trance represented in price/performance, etc. I ended up cancelling my order a week ago after being told my order had been moved to end of August and good chance it would move again. I found a way more expensive Norco that was actually in stock locally and bought it as I didn't want to lose this year of riding. I'm also 5'10" and was on the fence in sizing wise. A LBS told me to go L and Giant Toronto said M. My order was for an M and feel it may have been to small after the fact. The Norco size guide had me at a L and although I haven't taken it out yet, the L fits good for the small riding around the house.


Nice that you found a bike, however I'm being told by my dealer that a Deposit (50%) is non-refundable.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

OldMike said:


> Nice that you found a bike, however I'm being told by my dealer that a Deposit (50%) is non-refundable.


That's what Giant Toronto told me but given they moved the date twice on me, they waived the non-refundable clause. I was very appreciative of that and they were very communicative in getting info to me. The Norco is way more expensive and a closer to the Trance X than the Trance 29 3 and really, if I had been wise, I could have waited out the season until Aug/Sep and that would have been the smart thing to do. I guess I'm not smart and wanted to ride this season so made the tough choice.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

mrdimi said:


> That's what Giant Toronto told me but given they moved the date twice on me, they waived the non-refundable clause. I was very appreciative of that and they were very communicative in getting info to me. The Norco is way more expensive and a closer to the Trance X than the Trance 29 3 and really, if I had been wise, I could have waited out the season until Aug/Sep and that would have been the smart thing to do. I guess I'm not smart and wanted to ride this season so made the tough choice.


Well currently there's no 2021 Bikes left to lay deposit on anyway. Guess I'll have to wait for the 2022's to appear. 
I think the Optic is a perfect trail bike (for me), but I prefer the 2021 Fuel EX.

Sent you a PM.


----------



## OddJack (Dec 20, 2014)

Just want to point out that in bike sizing inseam is more important.

I am 5'10.5" as well. My inseam is 30" I like to size downto Medium bikes

Michael Phelps height is 6'4" and his inseam is same as mine. He is built with huge torso and short legs which is perfect for swimming. He would make a poor Olympics runner.

If you have long legs size up, if not size down


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

OddJack said:


> Just want to point out that in bike sizing inseam is more important.
> 
> I am 5'10.5" as well. My inseam is 30" I like to size downto Medium bikes
> 
> ...


right in the middle @ 5'10.5" and 32" inseam.


----------



## mrdimi (Oct 26, 2020)

OldMike said:


> right in the middle @ 5'10.5" and 32" inseam.


I'm pretty much the same, 5'10" and 32" inseam. The large Optic feels fine although after I get more rides on it I may end up getting a 35mm long stem to bring the reach in by 10mm or so to 470mm. One of things I've always wondered about is how you measure height. I'm 5'10" without shoes, I'm riding an old pair of Sidi spd compatible shoes and I assume they impact the fit a bit but not exactly sure.


----------



## Al.B (May 27, 2021)

I was cross shopping these two also. The Giant is better spec'd and the extra travel doesn't hurt it anywhere. It climbs like a beast. I went with the trance x 29 2 Large and love it. One thing is, it's long so look at the geo closely. I'm 6' and think Medium might have been the better choice. I had to shorten and raise (shorter stem with 10 degree rise) the cock pit to get a better fit. I was too stretched out and my wrists hurt. It fits and rides amazing now. SLX and the MT520 brakes are great. Coming from XTR, this spec is plenty.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Don't sell the Trance 29 short with only 115mm of rear travel,the bike rides like it has more! I live in Western North Carolina and ride Pisgah,Dupont,& Kanuga bike park all the time. The limiting factor for the Trance 29 is big drops to flat. The bike handles everything very well! I have upgraded brakes to Guide R and added a set of Industry 9 Hydra hubs laced to DT Swiss 511 hoops with Cush Core.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Al.B said:


> I was cross shopping these two also. The Giant is better spec'd and the extra travel doesn't hurt it anywhere. It climbs like a beast. I went with the trance x 29 2 Large and love it. One thing is, it's long so look at the geo closely.* I'm 6' and think Medium might have been the better choice.* I had to shorten and raise (shorter stem with 10 degree rise) the cock pit to get a better fit. I was too stretched out and my wrists hurt. It fits and rides amazing now. SLX and the MT520 brakes are great. Coming from XTR, this spec is plenty.


Quite intersting as you're (height) is just in the Giant's (L) size and out of the (M) size.


----------

